# iOS 13.1 Broke USB Audio Track Switching??



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

Hey everyone,

I upgraded my iPhone to iOS 13 last week and everything was working just fine. Then I did 13.1 last night, got in the car this morning and realized I couldn't select a song from the Media menu or use the Previous/Next Track buttons on the steering wheel. The track list appears and the Now Playing screen works fine, but if I click a track or press previous/next nothing happens at all.

I did some experimentation and I can play/pause, rewind/fast-forward, and switch to a different album or playlist from the VC, but not choose another song. I've tried restarting both phone and car multiple times (waited with the car off for 4+ hours), and nothing changes this.

Anyone else have this going? Any solutions other than wait for Apple?

(BTW I think CarPlay is awesome, just not on the TT due to the single-screen so I prefer to use the built-in media selector).


----------



## muppetboy (Apr 22, 2015)

I have only had mine tts few weeks and already had 13.1 but thought it was me and not understand MMI.

Sound like the same issue i have.

A


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

I'm not sure if I should wait for Apple to fix it or take it to the dealer and hope there's a software update that would fix it? Seriously I figured there'd be tons of people mad about this breaking, nobody else is having the issue? This is exactly what I was worried about with getting a "fancy" infotainment system. It'll work for 3 years and then break.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

You should know by now that you NEVER upgrade to the newest operating system within the first few weeks if not a month. Devs rush these updates, and since we became such sheep in terms of tech, they stopped caring whether the program works on day 1. Since they can always patch it few weeks later.

Most likely an update from apple will fix this.

By now you should know that all the new IOS releases are followed with the usual topics for your average web tech blogger: is your new IOS draining your battery, did the new IOS brick your phone, 10 easy fixes for the Safari not showing images bug! Click the link below for my blog...

P.s- I had a problem 2 months ago when my car couldn't connect to my new s10e. And update fixed it.

Prog devs are always lynched to rush stuff out or just dont care.


----------



## spidey3 (Aug 13, 2019)

Apple iOS keeps getting nailed by bugs like this because they don't do public betas like that other mobile OS...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

No, it's because cheap offshore developers and arrogance


----------



## 21tesla (Aug 29, 2016)

I'm running iOS 13.1beta (17A5844a) and this version seems to work with the MMI version un my 2016 TT so perhaps a fix is on the way.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

ios 13.1.1 is out today.

So soon after the last release. I wonder why. :roll:


----------



## moda (Dec 8, 2009)

same issue here.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

ZephyR2 said:


> ios 13.1.1 is out today.
> 
> So soon after the last release. I wonder why. :roll:


 I rest my case :lol:


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

ZephyR2 said:


> ios 13.1.1 is out today.
> 
> So soon after the last release. I wonder why. :roll:


It didn't fix it either. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## moda (Dec 8, 2009)

fixed for me with 13.1.1


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

moda said:


> fixed for me with 13.1.1


And yours was definitely broken with 13.1 though?


----------



## moda (Dec 8, 2009)

not broken as such but no way to listen music, it was switching tracks every 2 seconds.


----------



## Richardjohntaylor (Nov 10, 2017)

I have exactly the same problem


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

moda said:


> not broken as such but no way to listen music, it was switching tracks every 2 seconds.


I had the same but I didn't tie it in with the iOS update... just switched to the USB drive I sometimes use instead.

Funnily enough it was working on my way to work today and I have upgraded to 13.1.1


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

IOS 13.1.2 is now released, among the things fixed is:
" Addresses an issue where Bluetooth may disconnect on certain vehicles"

Upgrade if you dare!

13.1.1 Bluetooth was working fine in my motorbike comms this morning before I got the update, as it was in the car yesterday.


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

13.1.2 didn't fix any of my issues.


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

Sorry to hear you're still having problems with this.

From the tales of woe across the internet, IOS 13 does seem to have been particularly problematic release.

Apple seem to be in fire fighting mode with this one, I guess you can only hope the bluetooth problems get a high enough priority or it's a really simple fix for them.

Amongst the advice I've seen for IOS 13 bluetooth issues, is "forget your bluetooth car pairing" (which I expect you've already tried) or more radical measures like "restore and set up your iPhone as new!" Yikes!!!

Hope it gets sorted for you soon.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

I had this one today after updating to 13.1.1 a few days back. First time I'd been in the car. I followed the advice to forget the device in iOS then re-add, and it worked for me.

I did read of some folks getting the 'password must be entered' box using 1337 to resolve (iOS password).


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

ross_t_boss said:


> I had this one today after updating to 13.1.1 a few days back. First time I'd been in the car. I followed the advice to forget the device in iOS then re-add, and it worked for me.
> 
> I did read of some folks getting the 'password must be entered' box using 1337 to resolve (iOS password).


No, 13.3.7 will be the iOS version that eventually fixes this.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

1337 is probably a wind up.
It's an old geeky 'meme' from years and years ago.


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

Just so everyone's aware, this is a widespread issue affecting at least BMW/Mini, Mercedes, and Honda models. Please see the Apple forums link below.

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/250676400


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

If you'd like to help get this issue fixed, please report the bug to Apple directly. It's very easy if you have an Apple ID. Go to https://feedbackassistant.apple.com and sign in. Then create a new ticket, choose "iOS and iPadOS", and paste the following:

Basic Information
Please provide a descriptive title for your feedback:
Unable to Change Audio Tracks via Car Controls after iOS 13.1 update
Which area are you seeing an issue with?
CarPlay/In-Car Experience
What type of feedback are you reporting?
Incorrect/Unexpected Behavior
Details
What does the CarPlay issue you are experiencing involve?
Steering Wheel Controls
What is the year, make, model of your car or aftermarket head unit?
2017 Audi TTS
What time was it when this last occurred? If it was more than an hour ago, please reproduce the issue and file a new report.
Ongoing since updating to iOS 13.1
Description
Please describe the issue and what steps we can take to reproduce it:
Since installing iOS 13.1 onto my iPhone I have experienced a bug whereby I am unable to choose a song using the vehicle's media interface, and cannot use the "Next" or "Previous" buttons on my steering wheel to change the song when I am listening to a playlist. This issue did NOT occur with iOS 13.0 or any previous iOS version. It does not matter whether I use the buttons on the steering wheel, audio control interface, or "soft" buttons on the display of the audio system, the result is the same. The media on my iPhone are normal, purchased audio tracks played through the Apple Music app. I have tried using a USB connection with multiple different lightning cables and also the Bluetooth connection, and again the results are the same. I have also tried connecting multiple iPhones to the vehicle. Any iPhone with iOS 13.0 or earlier works fine, any with iOS 13.1 or later exhibits the same bug. My Car is a 2017 Audi TTS, and I am currently running iOS 13.1.2. Thank you!


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

Hey everyone, no fix from Apple yet, but there is a great workaround. There's a random app someone on the Apple forums suggested called Miximum. Not sure what it's really for, but it opens up with a list of your playlists just like Apple Music, and if you start a playlist with it you can control it through the car just like before. You don't even need to keep it running, the car controls work if you hard close the app. Anyways, this is basically as good as a fix until Apple actually gets their crap together. Give it a try, it's free and no fuss.


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

macaddict111 said:


> Hey everyone, no fix from Apple yet, but there is a great workaround. There's a random app someone on the Apple forums suggested called Miximum. Not sure what it's really for, but it opens up with a list of your playlists just like Apple Music, and if you start a playlist with it you can control it through the car just like before. You don't even need to keep it running, the car controls work if you hard close the app. Anyways, this is basically as good as a fix until Apple actually gets their crap together. Give it a try, it's free and no fuss.


You might not need this App. If anyone is interested you can download the 13.2 public Beta. It doesn't seem to fix the issue, however, if you connect the phone via cable, select a track etc, then disconnect and use bluetooth it then works. I know its not the best solution but hey.

I haven't gone through the process of repairing the phone properly so I'll try that tomorrow and see if its fixed. As above, do submit a bug report if you can.

EDIT: It worked this morning when dropping my lad off at school and then when I got back in the car it stopped working


----------



## AllanG (Nov 2, 2017)

Just tried my iPhone SE, which is running IOS 13.1.2, and I can change tracks using Car Play from my Apple Music library when connected by both USB cable and Bluetooth, using both the steering wheel controls and the MMI volume control.

My Audi is a MKII Q5 with the tech pack.


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

13.1.3 is released, notes show some Bluetooth car related fixes, not exactly clear what they are though.


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

The 3rd public beta of 13.2 has fixed this and a lot of other bugs.


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

I know this is slightly off topic but I was having issues with my iPhone bluetooth audio failing to stay paused on my motorcycle comms this afternoon, it's the first time I've used it since upgrading to IOS 13.1.3 and the first time I've ever had any issues with it.

Given the above, it's quite possible that not all the IOS 13 bluetooth issues have been fixed for everyone yet.


----------



## PAUL ZX80 (May 1, 2018)

The public release of 13.2 has now fixed the issue for me. Phew!


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

So I can now go forward and back tracks, but I can't select them from the song list with the wheels.

----______----


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi (Oct 22, 2019)

Interestingly I have the same issue with my Alpine aftermarket HU in my A4.
Plays fine and I can change tracks from my iPhone, however the I can no longer skip tracks via the HU controls

Just updating to 13.2 now and will test again in the morning


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi (Oct 22, 2019)

Essex2Visuvesi said:


> Interestingly I have the same issue with my Alpine aftermarket HU in my A4.
> Plays fine and I can change tracks from my iPhone, however the I can no longer skip tracks via the HU controls
> 
> Just updating to 13.2 now and will test again in the morning


To confirm this is now working again


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

Images for updating the Virtual Cockpit firmware to 0296 were recently posted on Audi forums. I've performed the update, and happy to say this issue is fixed completely. I can now switch tracks via VC/wheel totally normally again.


----------

